# What can I eat before my glucose test?



## cbass929

I now have my glucose test next week, but I need to know what I can eat. 
The mentioned a boiled egg and a piece of toast. 

My problem is I don't eat boiled eggs and have the hardest time eating eggs period right now being pregnant. I can hand the plain toast and drinking water. But I'm the type that has to eat and I have to snack or I get dizzy and feel as if i will pass out my glucose test isn't until 10:30 am and I have another appointment before that with the specialist at 9:15. So i need to figure out something that will fill me up to eat... Of i will never make it to my appointment I will be passed out some where. Lol

Maybe I should google itbbut thought I would ask her first.


----------



## New Mrs W

I was told to eat nothing for 12 hours before. They always give morning appts so you're not too starving! x


----------



## cbass929

I haven't heard that, i have always been able to eat before but eggs is just not my thing right now... :shrug:


----------



## cbass929

I've seen so many different things being said by ladies, I have no idea. I guess I'm just going to go with what the dr said. I know they said no sugar and no carbs. :shrug:


----------



## Seity

I was told to fast from midnight on. My test is at 8am, so 8 hours of fasting before the test. (It's the 2 hour test) When they used to do the 1 hour test, you didn't have to fast before that one.


----------



## Wispyshadow

The basic glucose test you don't have to fast before but they don't want you to eat a large amount and not a bunch of sugary card laiden foods. Best to stick with proteins and thats more filling anyway. The more in depth and longer glucose test requires fasting prior to the test. 
If your dr. stated you could eat then eat. I was advised yesterday be my dr to make sure not to eat within an hour of my test. I am taking my glucose test at my next appt. I would think any protein would be fine. Last time I did one I was on an oatmeal kick and ate old fashioned oatmeal (not instant) about 3 hours before my appt and my test was not affected. I would think that the suggestion of an egg is because it is a healthy protein. I'm not an egg fan myself...I prefer greek yogurt, cheese toast, oatmeal (not instant), bacon (not so healthy :) ), or sausage.


----------



## cbass929

Yea she said anything high in protein. But this is the 1 hour test so...


----------



## Warby

cbass929 said:


> Yea she said anything high in protein. But this is the 1 hour test so...

Wss. Turkey bacon, Greek yogurt (unsweetened), even something like a piece of chicken. Good luck!


----------



## Miwi

I was told not to eat OR drink before mine! Though I haven't actually gotten my letter yet, I hope the no drinking comment was a slip of the tongue! I get so thirsty during the night and first thing in the morning :-/ Eeek!


----------



## blinkava

Nothing sweet or fruity, I would stick with toast..


----------



## chellesama

I've got my Glucola and instruction sheet right here as my test is next week.
--
Eat a normal diet prior to drinking the test beverage unless otherwise directed by your physician. 

Drink the whole bottle, do not add ice or dilute. Finish drinking the test beverage within five minutes. Note the time that you finish drinking.

Do not eat or drink any beverages, including coffee or chew gum, or smoke after drinking the test beverage until you have had your blood drawn.

You need to have your blood drawn EXACTLY ONE HOUR after you have completed drinking the test beverage.

--

So, according to my doctor, you could eat just about anything. I'd avoid sugary things, though. :winkwink:

Good luck, hey!


----------



## zombiedaisy

I was ordered I had to fast, so I couldnt eat for 12 hours. I ate dinner the night before, and that was it. I could have a sip of water if I needed it, but that was it.


----------



## OCmommy

I just took the 1 hour test yesterday morning at 9:30am & was told not to eat or drink anything past midnight and to take it easy on the sweets the day before... It was also nice because my OB let me take my drink home so I was able to get ready for my day during the waiting period which made for a short office visit! 

I guess different Drs do things different ways :shrug:


----------



## cbass929

Oh well i just looked at my paper they gave me and it says something different then what they told me twice when i was there. ??? Makes no sense... I was told to eat high protien light meal with no sugar and no carbs. My sheet says something different....


----------



## cbass929

So here is what my sheet says. I just glanced before never actually read but just listened to the nurse.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OCmommy

Hmm. I would just give them a call & let them know that what you understood from the conversation you had with the nurse doesn't correlate with the instructions they gave you.. See what they say


----------



## Newt4

Look up the glycemic index and eat whats low. Personally I was told to book a morning appointment and and go in with out eating. They get a ton of false positives if other wise.


----------



## Here_we_go

I would ask your dr. Apparently some of the ladies on here must fast before their test. Some ladies have blood drawn before and after their drink, some wait 1 hour, others wait more :shrug:

I've never had to fast with a glucose test. In fact, when I went in for my regular prenatal appointment on Wednesday, I was simply handed a paper (my orders) and told after my visit with dr to just head on to the lab for my sugar drink. I chugged my drink down in about 2 minutes flat (YUCK!) My husband and I was even allowed to leave the office as long as I returned a few minutes before my hour was up to get my blood drawn. 

I've never been told what to eat or to fast before I had my GD test :shrug: Difference in drs, I suppose :)


----------



## cbass929

I haven't ever been told to limit what to eat besides sugar. So I don't know. My appointment was originally at 9:45 am but I have my specialist appointment that morning at 9:15 which i forgot about and I couldn't reschedule with them because it would be another 3 weeks before they can see me ( they book up fast). and I can't skip those appointments they have to check on my placenta tear and the blood clot on my cervix. Then my ob office didn't want to push the appointment off because of everything from yesterday, so during that hour I meet with my dr and he will do another ultrasound to check the length of my cervix and probably a pelvic exam. So that's why my appointment isn't until 10:30. Good thing is they are right across the street from each other and on the other side of town!


----------



## NatalieGrace

I was told anything protein related. No toast, even bread has sugars in it. So eggs (doesn't have to be boiled, could be scrambled, etc.), bacon, etc. I would think having anything with sugar in it would skew the results, but apparently different doctors have different ideas when it comes to this test! :shrug:


----------



## cbass929

I'm thinking just getting a sausage biscuit that morning and drink water and be done with it... I think i ate pretty normal for my test with DD and I passed...


----------

